# Service Schedule service-Normal/Severe



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi xxarmando, 

I will be glad to assist you with your concern. Can you please provide the model Cruze you have so that I can get the best answer? Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unless you drive at 55-60 MPH 90+% of the time and have zero stop & go traffic use the "severe" schedule.


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey thank you. I drive a 2014 Chevy cruze LS.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

Obermd is correct! Here is a little more detail found on page 11-3 of the owners manual of a 2014 Chevrolet Cruze. The page number and details may vary depending on your model year. 

Because of the way people use
vehicles, maintenance needs vary.
There may need to be more
frequent checks and services.

The Additional Required
Services - *Normal *are for
vehicles that:
. Carry passengers and cargo
within recommended limits on
the Tire and Loading Information
label. See Vehicle Load Limits
on page 9-9.
. Are driven on reasonable road
surfaces within legal driving
limits.
. Use the recommended fuel. See
Recommended Fuel (Gasoline)
on page 9-52.
Refer to the information in the
Maintenance Schedule Additional
Required Services - Normal chart.

The Additional Required
Services - *Severe *are for vehicles
that are:
. Mainly driven in heavy city traffic
in hot weather.
. Mainly driven in hilly or
mountainous terrain.
. Frequently towing a trailer.
. Used for high speed or
competitive driving.
. Used for taxi, police, or delivery
service.
Refer to the information in the
Maintenance Schedule Additional
Required Services - Severe chart.


Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Point & Counterpoint* - Remember that the "*severe*" driving *WINTER* and *SUMMER* periods are only (roughly) 3-months long each. This means the "*normal*" driving *SPRING* and *FALL* periods are the _remaining_ 6-months of the year! Of course, *where* you drive (urban, city, freeways, etc.) is also a deciding factor.

Luckily, the above factors are considered by the GM Oil Life Monitor (OLM) system because it monitors: (a) engine coolant temperature to 'know' severe TEMPERATURE conditions and (b) engine speed/duration to 'know' DRIVING conditions (short low rpms = city; continuous medium/high rpms = highway/freeway).

Now, if GM would just incorporate a similar 'sensing' systems for (a) automatic transmission and (b) coolant "levels" and "lifes", things would be great.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Most of us fall under severe service schedules. That means maintain the car more often.


----------

